# How do you all keep your Poodles coats up?



## blossom (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi,
How do you all keep your dogs coats up? I am new and my mom hasn't shwon for over 20 years.
What products do you all like to use?


----------



## boxerlover876 (Dec 31, 2011)

It seems like a lot of people like Chris Christensen or All Systems. I use Isle of Dogs, but I don't have a coated breed so I don't know how well it works for others. 

I see a lot of Poodle walking around in puffy costs to keep them clean with leg covers too. Especially on a rainy day.


----------



## blossom (Aug 29, 2012)

I know alot of people use Coat Handler also. I have heard lots of you all like different bands and coat conditioners.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I know this is an older post, but are you banding? How old is your dog? Bathing weekly? Using a brushout spray when brushing every other day? Pin brush? I can help with questions you have if you are more specific.


----------



## blossom (Aug 29, 2012)

Yes I bathe weekly. I use Ring 5 Coat Conditioner when I brush. I dont have a pin brush yet. He has about 3-4 inches of coat on his body and legs atm and his neck and head has about 5.
I do band his head and neck. He is 6 months old. Thankyou!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

blossom said:


> Yes I bathe weekly. I use Ring 5 Coat Conditioner when I brush. I dont have a pin brush yet. He has about 3-4 inches of coat on his body and legs atm and his neck and head has about 5.
> I do band his head and neck. He is 6 months old. Thankyou!


Get a good quality pin brush like Chris Christensen. A slicker will break the coat on the topknot and head that is growing out. Make sure you condition when you bathe, (my favorite is Coat Handler cause its not heavy or greasy). Have you put him into puppy trim yet? If not, you can get that going and eliminate alot of the sides, chest, sides of neck, and rear end coat etc, making upkeep easier also. Especially with coat change coming anytime between now and a year old.


----------



## blossom (Aug 29, 2012)

I have used EZ Grooms Ultra Rich Leave in Cond when I bathe  He is in a long German trim now he is 6 months old and growing into puppy then cont for JR Showmanhsip..  Thankyou


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I like EZ grooms stuff too, good stuff. A German? That is shaved ears.


----------



## blossom (Aug 29, 2012)

Yes he is growing them back out. He is by far not a show prospect so I figured that would be a handsome trim on him.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh, so just doing Juniors then, got ya. AKC or UKC? I love the German. My standard is in that trim now. I think its the manliest trim you can do on a poodle. Everyone still thinks he is a girl tho. Lol


----------



## blossom (Aug 29, 2012)

AKC for sure but everyon is bugging me to do UKC. Oh dear! It is a handsome trim


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

blossom said:


> AKC for sure but everyon is bugging me to do UKC. Oh dear! It is a handsome trim


Pictures please! I love Poodles!


----------



## blossom (Aug 29, 2012)

I will get a pic later


----------

